# The NTN Thread



## Harvey

I don't have too much to say beyond, I think we do need an NTN thread. 

I just pulled my skis out of my car for the first time this season, both pairs at the same time. Both sets of skis are nearly identical, made to be identical by Vin of Whiteroom Skis. The 75mm and T1s are in the car as backup, I never used them this year.

Anyway I noticed HOW MUCH LIGHTER the NTN set up is. Skis are the same weight so it's all binding. The Outlaw vs The Axl.

AND the boots are lighter too, Scarpa TX Pro vs my T1s.

Big total weigh difference, not something I've heard listed as an advantage before, but really seems like a thing.

Who's on NTN?


----------



## JohnF

Looking to make the jump next season.


----------



## marcski

This is NTN and Tele - - - When I first saw the light and switched to tele, about 6 years ago, my first set up was a borrowed pair of 75 mm boots and a pair of soft skis. I then was able to borrow a pair of skis with a set of Hammerheads. Big Step forward there. The boots were big on me and since I needed to invest in my own, it was a no-brainer to go NTN. I bought the TX-pros and had them fit well by a shop with my old custom footbeds. Next I bought the Outlaw binding and remounted a nice pair of Dynastar all-mountain skis with some oomph to them. 5 years later, I can't get enough. I had been skiing for over 42 years when I started teleskiing. When I see an old schooler skiing 75 mm gracefully through steep terrain I feel like I'm cheating on my NTNs. But there are no grades when it comes to skiing, so frankly my dear, I don't give a damn! (Unless you're taking a PSIA exam!).


----------



## Brownski

I’m vaguely considering the cheap Voile cable bindings on some old skis so I can use “learning tele” as an excuse to go to big snow over the summer. I would also need some cheap boots I guess.


----------



## Brownski

Though I’m also considering re-drilling some of my kids’ kiddie skis and calling them snow blades for the same reason


----------



## witch hobble

I’m still on the duck bill vibe. Just because I resist change. I replaced my boots 3 seasons ago when I couldn’t weld the bellows crack. Then broke a ski a year later. Both were mid winter things that had to be addressed quickly, so short term, stop gap decisions were made. In retrospect probably should have upgraded. Oh well, maybe next decade ?.

I’m only 46, but have been freeheeling for 26 years. Probably because I was young and wanted the street cred that came with leathers, I didn’t upgrade to plastic boots until 2002 or so.


----------



## Brownski

You must live on an unusual street. Pics please


----------



## Sick Bird Rider

witch hobble said:


> I’m still on the duck bill vibe. Just because I resist change. I replaced my boots 3 seasons ago when I couldn’t weld the bellows crack. Then broke a ski a year later. Both were mid winter things that had to be addressed quickly, so short term, stop gap decisions were made. In retrospect probably should have upgraded. Oh well, maybe next decade ?.
> 
> I’m only 46, but have been freeheeling for 26 years. Probably because I was young and wanted the street cred that came with leathers, I didn’t upgrade to plastic boots until 2002 or so.



Witch Hobble, you are not alone. Duckbill forever. Unless I win the lottery, then NTN and custom skis all the way. Except for touring, because there are no lightweight, flexible NTN boots.


----------



## Harvey

I quit 75mm because my favorite bindings (Axls) destroyed the duckbills on my favorite boots (T1s) in ONE season. I was told it was a "known issue." WTF? A major binding isn't compatible with the most popular boot on the market?

It was halfway through the season and I spent all the time between skis, trying to reconstruct my duckbills with shoe goo. It was a total drag.

I expected a real adjustment period and was surprised that it was less than one run. Now I can tele if I want to, and rip pturns to keep up with my friends when I need too. Often at the end of the day, when everyone else has quit, I slow down, take pics and tele.

And I now realize my setup feels very light.

Not going back. If I skied since I was 3 I would probably feel differently too. 

Also I don't like change either.


----------



## witch hobble

I’m sure I’ll wind up with a forced upgrade eventually.
Still, there is something cool about skiing on an evolution of the 75mm platform. Lots of history. Almost 100 years.

I have only tried NTN once, shortly after it came around. Didn’t like the flex of the set up I used. Plus, like I said, I’m a bit of a luddite. Not an early adopter of technology. I’m typing this out on my typewriter, which I will take to the Western Union office, where they will send a telegram to someone with a computer, who logs in as me and makes my posts as proxy. Why change really? Seems to work.


----------



## witch hobble

Sorry that I seem to have derailed the NTN thread with duckbill platitudes!


----------



## Harvey

witch hobble said:


> Still, there is something cool about skiing on an evolution of the 75mm platform.



A few years ago (before NTN) every single ski and boot I had was "compatible." Not that I ever used the others.

Actually correction to the other thread, I do have a "quiver."

Scarpa TX Pros and my Whiterooms
Scarpa T4s and Rossi BC 110s
Asolo Snowfields and Karhu XCD GTs


----------



## witch hobble




----------



## Harvey

???

That guy looks kinda baked.


----------



## Cork

Harv, don't forget to give us a review of the Rottefella Freeerides, and the Head skis. Have a great time tomorrow, and tell DTR Happy Birthday!!


----------



## Green light

DTR, I remember him!


----------



## Harvey

Cork said:


> Harv, don't forget to give us a review of the Rottefella Freerides, and the Head skis. Have a great time tomorrow, and tell DTR Happy Birthday!!



I like them a lot. 

They are definitely heavier than what I am used to skiing. I wasn't sure if it was the bindings, skis or both. My Outlaws LOOK a lot lighter than the Rotte Freeride, but I couldn't figure it out by googling. The skis have metal in them so at least some of that weight came from the skis. Those Rottes absolutely RAIL, really love the action. Are they more neutral than the Outlaws?

I think if I was on my other skis I'd probably have stayed in the groomer track on the Supe headwall. I think the metal in those skis did make a difference.

No question the morning was easier with these boards. I skied them all day even though by mid afternoon my fatter skis were probably a better choice. It was unusual for me to be skiing those hard bumps. One of the highlights of my day was having @SudsNBumps compliment my bump skiing. 

They whole thing worked out, not a day I would have skied normally, but celebrating @Duck was a priority. I'll put more in my front page piece tomorrow.









Head Rev 85 Pro (2014)


Rating: 3.19 / 5 Price: $950.00 Year: 2014 Level: 3 Gender: Male Waist Width: 86 Tip/Tail/Waist: 132-86-114 Lengths: 163, 170, 177, 184 Stability at




www.skimag.com


----------



## Cork

Harvey said:


> I like them a lot.
> 
> They are definitely heavier than what I am used to skiing. I wasn't sure if it was the bindings, skis or both. My Outlaw LOOKS a lot lighter than the Rotte Freeride, but I couldn't figure it out by googling. The skis have metal in them so at least some of that weight came from the skis.
> 
> I think if I was on my other skis I'd probably have stayed in the groomer track on the Supe headwall. I think the metal in those skis did make a difference.
> 
> No question the morning was easier with these boards. I skied them all day even though by mid afternoon my fatter skis were probably a better choice. It was unusual for me to be skiing those hard bumps. One of the highlights of my day was having @SudsNBumps compliment my bump skiing.
> 
> They whole thing worked out, not a day I would have skied normally, but celebrating @Duck was a priority. I'll put more in my front page piece tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Head Rev 85 Pro (2014)
> 
> 
> Rating: 3.19 / 5 Price: $950.00 Year: 2014 Level: 3 Gender: Male Waist Width: 86 Tip/Tail/Waist: 132-86-114 Lengths: 163, 170, 177, 184 Stability at
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.skimag.com


Yes, there is no doubt that the Rotte Freerides are very heavy and much heavier than the outlaws. And coupled with the Rev 85 and the sheet of metal that they have, makes for a smooooth ride  ⛷️ Glad you liked them!


----------



## marcski

I would ride a stiff ski with the Freerides. My first NTN setup were Freerides on a soft Fischer Watea ski. I did not like that setup so I took off alpine bindings (last alpine I ever skied!) and remounted a pair of Dynastar Legend 94s with Outlaws and love the Outlaws and those skis. I've been skiing Outlaws ever since and have a few pairs of them. I like a ski with metal; I need a ski that gives back. Yes, the Outlaws are definitely lighter than the Freerides, which is a big plus for me, especially since I favor a solid ski. With that said, the Freerides on a stiff ski could be fun to whip around on for a while and see what happens. I always try and see what the Tele WC racers ski on. From what I can tell, it seems to be a mix.


----------



## witch hobble




----------



## Harvey

witch hobble said:


> View attachment 10745



Ski The East?


----------



## witch hobble

Harvey said:


> Ski The East?


It was a Skiology thread that made me make the meme, but it’s prevalent on several.


----------



## witch hobble




----------



## Sbob

witch hobble said:


> View attachment 12257


And you're headed to Pluto to earn some turns .


----------



## Sick Bird Rider

Sbob said:


> And you're headed to Pluto to earn some turns .



Or Hoth.


----------



## witch hobble




----------



## Harvey

witch hobble said:


> View attachment 13553


Seems like some effort to google "ntn boots", screen cap the results, run over to some social media and proclaim you don't care.

Next thing you know he/she will be printing bumper stickers to prove they doesn't care.


----------



## witch hobble

Harvey said:


> Seems like some effort to google "ntn boots", screen cap the results, run over to some social media and proclaim you don't care.
> 
> Next thing you know he/she will be printing bumper stickers to prove they doesn't care.


🤔Well, for the record…..that is two separate screen grabs fed into a layout app, then screen grabbed again in order to post on social media.

And since we are once again explaining memes and thereby draining any humor from them, the words at the top are part of a meme “format”……they have been used with pictures of Crocs, Birkenstocks, square toed cowboy boots, etc. I have merely transposed our culture’s own polarized footwear bias onto it. 

You know……for some guffaws.


----------



## Brownski

Harvey said:


> Seems like some effort to google "ntn boots", screen cap the results, run over to some social media and proclaim you don't care.





witch hobble said:


> And since we are once again explaining memes and thereby draining any humor from them,


It’s a decently executed meme but, to me, the playful banter is the real payoff


----------



## Harvey

You know how sensitive tele guys can be 

I stand by my original premise: if you don't care about tele, then let it go

You new fangled alpine skiers got your shit too, I just haven't spent any time thinking about it

Maybe in the future there will be a kind of skiing/boot that goes above your knees, and you can't bend em. We teleguys will be dead by then, and you can be the hippies


----------



## Brownski

Ha ha. Clever rejoinder. I admit it. I care


----------



## witch hobble

Harvey said:


> I stand by my original premise: if you don't care about tele, then let it go
> 
> You new fangled alpine skiers got your shit too, I just haven't spent any time thinking about it


¿You must be talkin’ to brownski?

My heels know that their freedom isn’t free.


----------



## Harvey

So was that your best NTN meme, if you could have one meme in the NTN thread as your representative NTN meme what would it be


----------



## witch hobble

Harvey said:


> So was that your best NTN meme, if you could have one meme in the NTN thread as your representative NTN meme what would it be


Why? Is space getting tight in the NTN thread? 😂

IDK…..I found my “last of my kind” Halo thread from the previous page funnier than this one. 

Humor is subjective. How seriously people take their ski equipment and lifestyle choices is obviously ripe for meme-ing. And obviously, how seriously people take memes can sometimes be pretty funny too.


----------



## Harvey

witch hobble said:


> Is space getting tight in the NTN thread


Haha I thought you'd already cast me as the meme nazi, I was trying to play the part.


----------



## witch hobble

Harvey said:


> meme nazi


I realize they’re not everyone’s thing…..and that they are contributing to societal collapse. 

Boy we had a good meme run there for a while back in politicrap. Nowadays I only post ones that are really pertinent or that I have made myself.


----------



## witch hobble

Also, that one has generated a lot of negative gut reaction on the fb telemark forum too, so don’t feel bad.


----------

